# New York Subway and Sandy



## NW cannonball (Oct 26, 2013)

Found this NYTimes Magazine story on



> how and why the Metropolitan Transportation Authority just barely survived Sandy last fall


Lots of good stuff about "SLOSH maps", aged pneumatic pumps, a plywood dam that just barely worked, and much more.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 26, 2013)

*whistles*
Wow. On the one hand, I think South Ferry was probably a case of bad planning, but other than that...it's a miracle things weren't far, far worse.


----------



## CHamilton (Oct 28, 2013)

This Scientist Helped Save New York's Subway From Superstorm Sandy



> ...The MTA's preparations saved the city significant time and money in getting the system up and running again, said Klaus Jacob, a climate scientist at the Lamont Doherty Earth Observatory at Columbia University in New York, one of the people perhaps most responsible for showing how such epic flooding would affect the city's subways.
> "Instead of the one to 10 days that much of the system was down, it would have been down at least three weeks, which saved the city on the order of $10 billion," Jacob said. That's two-and-a-half times the daily economic output of New York City, he added....
> Two years before Sandy, the New York governor's office commissioned a report on how the state should adapt to climate change; that report forecast the impact a 100-year flood — an event that has one-in-100 odds of a occurring in any given year — would have on the city's infrastructure.
> The study predicted that most of the city's subway tunnels would flood, probably in less than an hour. And if all 14 tunnels under the river were to flood, it would take about five days per tunnel to pump all the water out.
> ...


----------



## Andrew (Oct 29, 2013)

What is the Cuomo Administration doing to prevent Transit flooding from future Hurricane Sandy's?


----------

